

What do you think of this? - Startastartup.com - shabda
http://startastartup.com/

======
kleevr
So, how far down the derivative curve can you go online? Like would a starta-
startastartup.com fly, I like the idea of a rapid prototyping market. How
would this middle market determine if an idea floats or not. Would you be
discriminating in your clientel? (How would you keep out the guy who just
wants someone to make the genius website, or if he's in, how do you make sure
he's happy? <\- Have you worked with this guy yet?, I promise he's
everywhere.)

If so, does it follow more of a micro-loan, ('micro-code'/prototype) model.
What services do you provide after the first month to the budding startup?

Do all websites count as a startup? What diffentiates from an "web development
studio"? Price-point?

Without an intense portfolio, I don't know that it's going to fly. But of
course, best of luck!

------
david927
It's a good idea. I'll be interested to see how well it does.

To me it's missing a big piece: scalability. I would like to see, for $10,000,
the result in Google AppEngine or Amazon's EC2/S3. Something on Ruby on Rails
is almost cheating. It might be more accurate to say, "We'll build you a demo
in one month."

------
nazgulnarsil
i wonder if they come back and sue you if your idea takes off. i know i would
in their situation.

